# Most Unique/Prettiest Paint Contest-VOTE!



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

Ok, I have no idea how to insert images so that I can put writing under them, so we'll have to make do with attaching. 

These are my 15 favourites from the contest, and now you guys can decide. Just leave a post saying which horse you choose, and yes, I know it's going to be a little difficult since I only know how to attach stuff. But bear with me.

You can vote for your own horse/entry if you want. Everyone is allowed 2 votes. Write something like "my first choice is ___, my second choice is ___." 

I haven't decided when I'm going to close it...it really depends on how many people post in a certain amount of time.

Well, without further ado:

#1 is a picture posted by LoveStory
#2 is Delilah (the black spotted mare)
#3 is Lady (with the rider up)


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

#1 is Koravello
#2 is Lightning (with the rider up)
#3 is JR (the black and white boy)


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

#1 is Ocho
#2 is Kitty (black and white pony)
#3 is Skittles (the blue-eyed baby)


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

#1 was posted by kimber (the one with the little girl petting the horse)
#2 is Girlie (I'm pretty sure that's what the poster said her name was? Correct me if I'm wrong)
#3 is Dozer (the very bottom picture)


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

At the bottom, in the attachments, the first is Gypsy (the brown and white mare) and the second is Lucky.

Let me see if I can insert the other picture...(which will be of KC, btw)..Aha! Here we are. Alright everyone...vote away.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Vote#1: LoveStory's horse!
Vote#2: "Girlie" 

They're all so beautiful!!!


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

#2 Girlie is my vote =)


----------



## Mackieb (Aug 16, 2010)

1st choice: Ocho
2nd choice: Dozer

(Buckskin paints and grey paints are my favorite)


----------



## CheyGurl17 (Aug 19, 2010)

soo cool. too bad I only joined the forum now! my paint has a perfect crown on her side, one of her only white markings.


----------



## KcFinancialBurn (Aug 17, 2010)

1- KC (love him!!)
2-Skittles



VOTE FOR KC!


----------



## Hukassa (Jun 10, 2010)

#1-Ocho
#2-KC


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

*Bump*

Come on guys!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

#1: Ocho
#2: Denali


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

omgpink said:


> #2: Denali


Denali?


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

1: Ocho
2: Lovestory's horse


----------



## TurnNBurn625 (Aug 19, 2010)

#1 Ocho
#2 Delilah


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

ilyTango said:


> Denali?


Woops I mean Delilah


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

#1 lovestory's picture of that buckskin paint
#2 ocho! i've always loved ocho!!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

1- ocho
2- kimber (the one with the little girl petting the horse)


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

Bump yet again Come on guys! You don't even have to have a horse in the contest to vote. It will only take a small amount of time out of your day to come and look at these lovely paints!


----------



## darrenvale (Aug 10, 2010)

My vote is for Girlie x


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

Alright so it looks like no more votes are coming in, so I will end the contest now....

In 5th place is KC
In 4th place is Delilah
In 3rd place is Girlie
In 2nd place is LoveStory's picture

And 1st prize goes to....................
Ocho!

They're all really pretty, I had fun judging them. =)


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

#1 - Skittles!
#2 - Girlie


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Haha oops Sorry! didn't see that you ended it!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

ilyTango said:


> Alright so it looks like no more votes are coming in, so I will end the contest now....
> 
> In 5th place is KC
> In 4th place is Delilah
> ...


Ocho was my favorite too with KC right behind. Sorry I missed the vote


----------



## darrenvale (Aug 10, 2010)

Woo 3rd (Y) x


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

yeah Ocho! 

Everyone had such beautiful horses!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

